# Smoked Salmon Bones



## cmayna (May 1, 2016)

Morning everyone,  Here's some pics from yesterday of my Salmon Bones (carcasses) smoke session.   I collected 4 carcasses from our last two fishing excursions, which I would normally scrape clean to make Salmon Patties, but instead decided to try smoking them as is.  After consulting with Mr. dirtsailor2003, I decided to go for it.  First I broke them in half to make handling easier.







 Then put them in my typical dry brine of a 4/1 ratio (dk brown sugar / non iodized salt), back into the fridge for 4+ hours.  Sorry, no pics in the brine (my bad)

On the racks to room dry for 2 hours:






Into the MES40 starting out with Alder for 2/3rd of the smoke session, finishing with Apple. Smoke first hour at 130, bumped to 140 for 2nd hour, bumped to 155 for 3rd, 4th and 5th hour. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Case, sorry I didn't hang them. A little too lazy yesterday.






On the table cooling down. Mopped with a diluted honey while still warm followed with a very light sprinkle of coarse pepper.












Not sure how I would serve these on the boat.  Might be too messy and the deck hands would probably get caught double dipping
with their anchovy smelling fingers :biggrin: So maybe I will just scrape them clean to collect a Salmon mix.  Perfect candidate for my Salmon log.  Enjoy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2016)

Looks great Craig! That'll be a fun treat to take on the fishing trips!

Points!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 1, 2016)

Those do look good. Good on DS for the encouragement.

Point.

T 

.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2016)

Nice job Craig!

No waste!

I like that!

They look delicious!

Points for sure!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2016)

Looks Great as usual, Craig!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I could sit & work on a bunch of that during a game on TV---Any type of game!!

Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## cmayna (May 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  It was fun to try this method.  Now to figure out how to serve it on the boat tomorrow.  argh!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 1, 2016)

Awesome, that looks really tasty !  Nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Thanks everyone.  It was fun to try this method.  Now to figure out how to serve it on the boat tomorrow.  argh!



Pirate style, right off the bone!!!! Arghhhhhh!


----------



## cmayna (May 1, 2016)

So......for tomorrow I decided to scrape the bones of two carcasses to generate the meat for a Salmon Log.












Mixing with cream cheese, onions, lemon juice, tabasco sauce, horseradish sauce.






Formed and rolled into some chopped pecans






That served with crackers will please a few fellow fishing people.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2016)

Serve it on top of one of the bone racks!


----------



## smoked alaskan (May 1, 2016)

Outstanding ! I've smoked salmon all of my adult life and don't know if I've seen any tastier looking  ! 
By the meat color looks lime Red Salmon ( Sockeye ) ?
Points my friend !!


----------



## cmayna (May 1, 2016)

Nope it's king (chinook) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foamheart (May 2, 2016)

Our out going Governor when first taking office 8 years ago was queried about the state logo, "Sportsman's Paradise". I won't go into specifics. But he stuck his foot in his mouth, he replied, he wasn't quite sure how that could be true, Louisiana although abundant in fresh and saltwater seafoods had no salmon.

He got a letter from the state's seafood industry....LOL


----------



## sfprankster (May 2, 2016)

Nice job on the salmon candy!!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 2, 2016)

Those must be some abnormal salmons , coming with a bone rack. 

The one I get from the store is just meat (and skin).

Awesome smoke. I would pick on those bones night and day.


----------



## cmayna (May 2, 2016)

More future smoked salmon bones caught moments ago by yours truly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foamheart (May 2, 2016)

cmayna said:


> More future smoked salmon bones caught moments ago by yours truly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A great day on the water! Grats


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2016)

Nice catch Craig! How'd the salmon bones go over?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2016)

cmayna said:


> More future smoked salmon bones caught moments ago by yours truly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful Salmon, Craig!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Looks a little too Rare !

Bear


----------



## dannylang (May 3, 2016)

great looking smoke and fish too.

dannylang


----------



## cmayna (May 3, 2016)

Thanks all.  What helped make my day yesterday was that I caught the biggest  (17#) fish thus winning the pool money.  Of course, I gave all of it to Brian the deck hand who takes really good care of the boat's customers.


----------



## crazymoon (May 3, 2016)

C, Nice bones, log and fish !


----------



## disco (May 4, 2016)

Nice smoke and great idea!

Points for a nice thread.

Disco


----------

